# 10 weeks: Sharp stabbing pains in lower abdomen?



## Blueberries17

I will be 10 weeks tomorrow, and about 2 hours ago I woke from a nap with sharp shooting pains in my lower abdomen. It was painful enough to knock the wind out of me, but no bleeding. It has become less frequent now, but every so often, I get a sharp stabbing pain that makes me jump! Anyone experience this? Any advice?

Thank you for reading :hugs:


----------



## Gabber

I got a little of that which started a couple of days ago, but I think if you're not bleeding, it's probably just your utuerus stretching since the baby is getting bigger. There is a lot going on in there, so it could just be all the changes. If it doesn't go away and is too painful, I would go see a doctor just to be safe.


----------



## rm16

Hi! I had this yesterday and I am also 10 weeks, 11 after the weekend if I get that far...
Mine felt like a knife through the centre of where I think my uterus is, was yours like that? I have posted on the PAL forum (had a MMC at 11 weeks a couple of years ago and this is my first pregnancy since so I am TERRIFIED!) but no one there really seemed to recognize the pain I was talking about? 
I hope for both of us that it's all normal and everything's ok xx


----------



## Lozdi

I had some pain like this last night. I was hunched over online and it felt as if my baby had taken a disliking to the position and was karate kicking me in my cervix. It was so sharp it made me gasp- it went away though when I sat back and relaxed. I get all sorts of random pains but I check HB with the doppler and that takes the moments of worry away. I had a mmc too last year and its made me super aware of my uterus and the goings on of its occupant!

Always call your midwife if you experience pain you feel is too much, they are used to ladies calling them for allsorts and will be very happy to reassure you and explain whats what. :hugs:


----------



## Blueberries17

rm16 said:


> Hi! I had this yesterday and I am also 10 weeks, 11 after the weekend if I get that far...
> Mine felt like a knife through the centre of where I think my uterus is, was yours like that? I have posted on the PAL forum (had a MMC at 11 weeks a couple of years ago and this is my first pregnancy since so I am TERRIFIED!) but no one there really seemed to recognize the pain I was talking about?
> I hope for both of us that it's all normal and everything's ok xx

Yes, that is the pain I am having too! It is random and surprises me every time. Just feels like I'm being stabbed and makes me catch my breath :nope: It is still going on now, about every minute or so, sometimes it goes away for 5 minutes. I have my first scan scheduled for Tuesday, so if it doesn't get worse before then, I'm just going to wait it out. I hope everything is just fine for us! :hugs:


----------



## rm16

Please let me know how your scan goes :) and I will update you on mine, if its ok...if it's not then I guess I'll be packing for another horrific day in the hospital, but I can't bear to think about that yet :(
Hopefully the fact that we both feel it might mean it's a normal stretching pain. It definitely helps to feel more normal when someone else has had the same feeling! Wishing you lots of luck for Tuesday x


----------



## akire01

I am 10 weeks tomorrow and I am also having these sharp random pains. It feels like its in my left ovary....I have had them off and on for about 2 days, they don't last very long.


----------



## Blueberries17

akire01 said:


> I am 10 weeks tomorrow and I am also having these sharp random pains. It feels like its in my left ovary....I have had them off and on for about 2 days, they don't last very long.

Maybe this is normal since we all have them at almost 10 weeks! Fingers crossed for all of us, I'll let y'all know how the scan goes on Tuesday :hugs:


----------



## rm16

Hey :)
I wanted to write sooner but baby and bump has been down for hours...
Well, I had the scan and everything was fine! The bean kicked and waved and at one point even went for a little swim about!! It was magical :)
Best of luck for your scan today, try to stay calm even though it's really hard xxx


----------



## Blueberries17

rm16 said:


> Hey :)
> I wanted to write sooner but baby and bump has been down for hours...
> Well, I had the scan and everything was fine! The bean kicked and waved and at one point even went for a little swim about!! It was magical :)
> Best of luck for your scan today, try to stay calm even though it's really hard xxx

Hey! So glad to hear everything is well with you and Baby! :hugs:

The scan went great today, Baby measured 10 weeks + 3 days and was wiggling about like crazy too! It was quite amazing to watch, hard to believe that was going on in me! The camera even caught a glimpse between the little legs... I have my ideas of what the sex is, but won't tell family until it is confirmed since it is so early! I still can't believe how much detail you can see so early on! :happydance:


----------



## rm16

Oh yay that's awesome news :) now we know that those pains don't mean trouble ;)
Wishing you a happy and healthy time, I know exactly what you mean about it being hard to believe its actually inside of you! Totally surreal but so cool :) I was thinking how great it was, and then when he/she went for a swim about I just fell totally in love! I had been trying not to get too attached because of my history, but that was kind of impossible! Hoping I can keep him/her safe til October :)


----------



## Blueberries17

rm16 said:


> Oh yay that's awesome news :) now we know that those pains don't mean trouble ;)
> Wishing you a happy and healthy time, I know exactly what you mean about it being hard to believe its actually inside of you! Totally surreal but so cool :) I was thinking how great it was, and then when he/she went for a swim about I just fell totally in love! I had been trying not to get too attached because of my history, but that was kind of impossible! Hoping I can keep him/her safe til October :)

Thank you, I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy and baby as well! :hugs: I completely understand, I am the same way and wouldn't believe I was pregnant until I saw that little cupcake dancing all over in there! I always expect the worst, but it was a relief to see the scan today! Now it seems a little easier to tolerate this morning (all-day) sickness :winkwink: Come on October! :hugs:


----------



## rm16

Great news! X


----------



## dbb

Thank you all for posting this! You have helped to calm my nerves. I had the sharp stabbing pain over my left ovary late this morning. I go to the Dr tomorrow morning and tomorrow will also be 10 weeks. Fingers crossed and saying prayers all is well.


----------



## Stinkerbell

Ive had the same recently too!


----------



## akire01

Yayy, good news!


----------



## Jilliank2005

Having the exact same pain being described here today. Good old forum search! I'm 9weeks, good healthy scan yesterday but I'm still freaking out. Great to see the original posters are all in 2nd trimester! X


----------



## roodles

I know this is an old thread but thanks ladies - really appreciate you sharing your experiences! It's helped to reassure me as I'm going through something very similar now at around 10 weeks - really bad stabbing pain on the right side of my pelvis, particularly when I lift something or sneeze or generally do things that work the muscles there. I'm waiting for a call back from my duty GP, but so happy to hear that your pregnancies progressed safely despite these pains. 

This is the great thing about B&B - posts from ages ago are still helpful to nervous first-timers like me!


----------



## roodles

Okay so an hour and a half later I heard back from my surgery, the doctor said he thinks it's mechanical - something to do with the ligaments in my pelvis changing during pregnancy. However, this is the same doctor that said I had rib pain when I had a kidney infection, and prescribed me antibiotics that can cause birth defects. While I was waiting for the call I did the symptom checker on NHS Direct and it said go to A&E. I think that's a bit of an overreaction, and the GP is probably right, but I'm nervous all the same. Any advice or reassurance? What would you do?


----------

